# Do you even screenshot



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 16, 2013)

I have not seen a good screenshot thread in a long while.
Let's get some fun, cool, mysterious and thought provoking screencaps right here.

















I hate when this happens in RS. It's often the reason the nips lose in this map.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## DrDingo (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Runefox (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn, gramma, u party 2 hard





Look at where ur wreckless lifestyle got u


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Harbinger (Sep 16, 2013)

This arrow was stuck in my head for ages, didnt vanish like the rest, had to put on a complete helmet and take it off to restore it i think.






And some from Halo, im the guy with the EOD and Recon helmets in these pics.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 16, 2013)

Harbinger said:


>



He kinda looks like a more srs Mega Man Robot master.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 16, 2013)

Strictly my sniper hunter ship |3


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 16, 2013)

I felt so proud beating Quake 2 with nothing but a blaster.


----------



## Gumshoe (Sep 16, 2013)

I may as well post some old Reach photos I shot.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 16, 2013)

Thuggin.


----------



## ayylmao123123 (Sep 17, 2013)

.


----------



## scythemouse (Sep 17, 2013)

Always.





NOM!





Liberty City is easy to break sometimes.





Yeah, old ladies love lapdances. :3





Making the Demoman proud and Creepers feel inadequate. All with fire ships.





Where we're going, we don't need roads.





CoH AI in a nutshell. A traffic jam caused by a deployed AT gun.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 17, 2013)

Dishonored can be a pretty creepy game. And sometimes, it's down right terrifying!













HE PUT WHAT IN MY DISH!?





Ri'Vas (my warrior in Skyrim) IS indeed sexier than anyone you know. =0


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 17, 2013)

I accidentally the orbit


----------



## Cuukie (Sep 17, 2013)

I screenshot by accident and never bother deleting them. I'm usually trying to figure out what all the button's do without looking at the configuration window, because that's cheating.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Sep 17, 2013)

I am a big fan of Star Citizen.. But I think Gravity is not yet tuned for the hangar...


----------



## Fernin (Sep 17, 2013)

Wait, people can play Star Citizen? I thought it wasn't even near like  a year toward done yet.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 17, 2013)

This is almost every game when I play defense or base offense. I'm serious.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 17, 2013)

These got stuck and we could not separate them.






Pink one got stuck on me by backing up onto me, laughter ensued from both of us over voice chat.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;BU2U0Kf8DmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU2U0Kf8DmE[/video]

Beacon games...this is how they usually always end up as on StarConflict

also I should fix my bandicam...


----------



## Fernin (Sep 18, 2013)

So this star conflict, it's an F2P game? Is it genuinely F2P, or is it more pay 2 win?


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 18, 2013)

Fernin said:


> So this star conflict, it's an F2P game? Is it genuinely F2P, or is it more pay 2 win?


F2P there is cash shop to buy ships but they only used to get odd varients of ships of the same tier...
thats right this game have ship tiers, but its still heavy on skill as I have been beaten by tier one ships against my tier 3 ships while I have taken down ships 3 tiers higher than me also


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2013)

Give Star Conflict a go. It's a fantastic game that's not really broken.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Give Star Conflict a go. It's a fantastic game that's not really broken.


actually we did break the game as people have found a way to which a ship can nullify ANY damage it receive, it being one of the ships that have the ability to phase change their shields.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 19, 2013)

I think I shall. Watching the vids it make me think alot of the combat in Freelancer, and that's always a good thing.

EDIT: Downloaded and got it up, enjoying it so far, though I wish for the ability to drift by killing thrusters. Space friction is kinda annoying. But, none the less, very cool so far. And the ship designs. <3


----------



## scythemouse (Sep 19, 2013)

If we're talking space games, let's go with an original, which I'm still beaming about getting. So to speak.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 19, 2013)

Freespace isn't really an original per say, Wingcommander, x-wing, Colony Wars, and others beat it by a couple years....

Fuck, Colony Wars...... Now there's some nostalgia.....


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 19, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I think I shall. Watching the vids it make me think alot of the combat in Freelancer, and that's always a good thing.
> 
> EDIT: Downloaded and got it up, enjoying it so far, though I wish for the ability to drift by killing thrusters. Space friction is kinda annoying. But, none the less, very cool so far. And the ship designs. <3


They had that feature in the earlier build of the game, it was sorta removed to assist the sniping ships cause players would purposly nudge them to make them driff off


----------



## scythemouse (Sep 19, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Fuck, Colony Wars...... Now there's some nostalgia.....



Mm hmm, stylish smoothness made straight for the console. Unlike the very awkward PS port of Wing Commander IV, which I do have.


----------



## scythemouse (Oct 11, 2013)

Keeping this thread alive and on topic by airing out some of my old BF2 screenshots.





I'll blow your freakin' head off!





What's missing from this picture?





Not seeing any jeeps coming this way anytime soon.





On the nosey.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

Last one had me in tears.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Infestissumam (Oct 12, 2013)

Another rousing game of Pokemon.


----------



## Iffy350 (Oct 12, 2013)

Screenshot? Do I ever!






















This one is from my DA gallery.






Awesome! That one last guy with the axe is missing the fireworks.

Edit: Also, because I love the walking dead so much!






RIP Merle


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 12, 2013)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> -snip-



Technology!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 12, 2013)

I...see.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 14, 2013)

So I started playing War Thunder and took a screencap run.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2013)

He just sorta started bouncing like that for several minutes.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 14, 2013)

me in FFXI Jail talking to a GM. 





My summoner at a Kirin event.





Dynamis lord kill First in north America. 





Dark Knight waiting for Besieged to start. 





Special food effects!





Boss fight Besieged. 





Tiamat:





Flying boat:





Dancer in full Relic gear:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 14, 2013)

This is the only game so far I've encountered bw mode to play with, and I love it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 14, 2013)

How awesome people end their Expert class races. *Dead first.*


----------



## Fernin (Oct 15, 2013)

So how does War Thunder play anyways? Worth it to break out the stick?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 15, 2013)

Fernin said:


> So how does War Thunder play anyways? Worth it to break out the stick?


Only if you are a master of you stick. It is really hard and I had trouble getting mine to work properly.

However it has great mouse aim, basically Star Conflict in ww2 with realistic flight model and locational damage


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> locational damage



This is something I want SO badly in more games!
I hate it when a vehicle just has a lifebar... GTA IV and V did a sorta good job at this, like when your car took so much damage it doesn't explode but just refuses to keep going. But they still blow up when you hit the freaking _wheel _with your pistol enough times because the games still keep an "internal lifebar" for the car...

I want to see cars that stop driving when you hit the engine with a 50cal. rifle! I want to be able to blow off wings to make planes crash! I want to be able to hit the gastank to make the fuel slowly leak out! 

How does Battlefield 4 handle broken vehicles? Lifebars. Car almost destroyed? Use your little blowtorch thingy to make the bar go up again...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 15, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> This is something I want SO badly in more games!
> I hate it when a vehicle just has a lifebar... GTA IV and V did a sorta good job at this, like when your car took so much damage it doesn't explode but just refuses to keep going. But they still blow up when you hit the freaking _wheel _with your pistol enough times because the games still keep an "internal lifebar" for the car...
> 
> I want to see cars that stop driving when you hit the engine with a 50cal. rifle! I want to be able to blow off wings to make planes crash! I want to be able to hit the gastank to make the fuel slowly leak out!
> ...


After playing games with locational damage modeling I struggle to enjoy lifebars. RO2 and WT have spoiled me in this respect. They'll add tanks to the game soon and that will make WOT obsolete.

And you can absolutely shoot the enemy fuel tank to make it leak, and if you sport incendiaries you will make it leak out and burn. Wings ripped off? Very common for me as I aim for the wings.
What the locational damage also means, is that you can be absolutely PEPPERED, but if nonvital systems are spared, you can still fly albeit with horrible flight capabilities. Flying a plane without its rudder is rather difficult.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 15, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> This is something I want SO badly in more games!
> I hate it when a vehicle just has a lifebar... GTA IV and V did a sorta good job at this, like when your car took so much damage it doesn't explode but just refuses to keep going. But they still blow up when you hit the freaking _wheel _with your pistol enough times because the games still keep an "internal lifebar" for the car...
> 
> I want to see cars that stop driving when you hit the engine with a 50cal. rifle! I want to be able to blow off wings to make planes crash! I want to be able to hit the gastank to make the fuel slowly leak out!
> ...



You need to keep engine limitations in mind as well, the devs have expressed they tried location based damage in the development of BF3, but with everything else the game is trying to do at the same time it wasn't worth something that was largely a periphery feature that would have little general impact on gameplay. On the other hand, for something like War Thunder which is much lighter on CPU it's easier and more useful to do since it directly effects gameplay. Or at least I gather it does from what I've seen so far. I', at work right now and have yet to download the game, I'll be doing so once I get home.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> After playing games with locational damage modeling I struggle to enjoy lifebars. RO2 and WT have spoiled me in this respect. They'll add tanks to the game soon and that will make WOT obsolete.
> 
> And you can absolutely shoot the enemy fuel tank to make it leak, and if you sport incendiaries you will make it leak out and burn. Wings ripped off? Very common for me as I aim for the wings.
> What the locational damage also means, is that you can be absolutely PEPPERED, but if nonvital systems are spared, you can still fly albeit with horrible flight capabilities. Flying a plane without its rudder is rather difficult.



I can imagine how it spoiled you^^
The idea of locational damage is awesome because it adds more challenge to the game. The punishment of being hit isn't just death and waiting 10 seconds to respawn, it also means that the game gets harder because your vehicle starts to fall apart and maybe you even lose your weapons. But it can also make it feel more rewarding when you manage to keep going with a severely damaged vehicle! 



Fernin said:


> You need to keep engine limitations in mind as well, the devs have expressed they tried location based damage in the development of BF3, but with everything else the game is trying to do at the same time it wasn't worth something that was largely a periphery feature that would have little general impact on gameplay. On the other hand, for something like War Thunder which is much lighter on CPU it's easier and more useful to do since it directly effects gameplay. Or at least I gather it does from what I've seen so far. I', at work right now and have yet to download the game, I'll be doing so once I get home.



Of course. But what I find sad is that "making the games as realistic as possible" to them means to make the games as pretty and photorealistic as possible.
They could easily make a more realistic Battlefield game with locational damage. But instead they make the games so bloated with pretty graphics and effects that there is no room for realism anymore.
These business decisions are what is causing the engine limitations since their target audience seems to care more about pretty graphics than gameplay.
I am willing to bet that Frostbite 3 could easily handle locational damage and more realism with a few tweaks and less bloated graphics. Maybe then I would actually be interested in the game.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 15, 2013)

@CC: The problem is you're confusing GPU tasks, things like high res textures, static geometry and the like with with CPU intensive things like the physics, some of the lighting engine, and so forth. I'm assuming you're wanting procedural damage that takes place in real time and effects vehicle handling and such thing instead of the Halo style 'sudden skin and geometry swap' sort of thing. The GPU side of this, particularly with tessellation can be done, not cheaply mind you, but it can. The problem is this A: demands resources from other, more prominent and useful processes, and B: imposes an even larger load on the already bottle-necked CPU which will need need to spend that much extra time doing high cost lighting locally and physics calculations for the vehicle handling that need to be kept in sync locally and with the server. Ultimately you'd end up spending too large a percentage of CPU time making one very nicely battle scarred and limping tank at the cost of handling the ballistics for 64 players worth of machine gun fire, the position state and movement of all those players, other physics objects like grenades, other vehicles, bodies (which are surprisingly expensive), and particularly with BF4 water simulation as well as the general lightning engine and part of the particle physics duty. The simple fact of the matter is the hardware simply isn't strong enough to do it at this scale, and it's not worth it to do it when it has such a negligible impact both visually and on gameplay. I also find the notion you're discounting a game over such a small missing detail rather shallow, and perhaps missing the point that the idea here isn't simulation so much as it is Hollywood realism. There's a reason games with such heavily gameplay effecting damage modeling are played on significantly smaller scales that puts alot less stress on the system.  Further more BF is about combined arms fighting, not strictly vehicle warfare where such a feature might make it worth the investment.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 15, 2013)

Fernin said:


> @CC: The problem is you're confusing GPU tasks, things like high res textures, static geometry and the like with with CPU intensive things like the physics, some of the lighting engine, and so forth. I'm assuming you're wanting procedural damage that takes place in real time and effects vehicle handling and such thing instead of the Halo style 'sudden skin and geometry swap' sort of thing. The GPU side of this, particularly with tessellation can be done, not cheaply mind you, but it can. The problem is this A: demands resources from other, more prominent and useful processes, and B: imposes an even larger load on the already bottle-necked CPU which will need need to spend that much extra time doing high cost lighting locally and physics calculations for the vehicle handling that need to be kept in sync locally and with the server. Ultimately you'd end up spending too large a percentage of CPU time making one very nicely battle scarred and limping tank at the cost of handling the ballistics for 64 players worth of machine gun fire, the position state and movement of all those players, other physics objects like grenades, other vehicles, bodies (which are surprisingly expensive), and particularly with BF4 water simulation as well as the general lightning engine and part of the particle physics duty. The simple fact of the matter is the hardware simply isn't strong enough to do it at this scale, and it's not worth it to do it when it has such a negligible impact both visually and on gameplay. I also find the notion you're discounting a game over such a small missing detail rather shallow, and perhaps missing the point that the idea here isn't simulation so much as it is Hollywood realism. There's a reason games with such heavily gameplay effecting damage modeling are played on significantly smaller scales that puts alot less stress on the system.  Further more BF is about combined arms fighting, not strictly vehicle warfare where such a feature might make it worth the investment.



[video=youtube;vAUOPHqx5Gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAUOPHqx5Gs[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Oct 15, 2013)

@CC: Indeed. XD Give it a few years. We'll see it eventually.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 15, 2013)

You guys just made me realise how freaking exciting wargames could be in the next decade.

We just need to CoD and its clone army to die.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 15, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You guys just made me realise how freaking exciting wargames could be in the next decade.
> 
> We just need to CoD and its clone army to die.



What we NEED are less people in the videogame industry doing it because it makes money hand over fist, and more both within the developers and publishers doing it because they want to make great games. Once upon a time, COD was indeed great after all. Sadly, the last game in the series that was so was WaW. Alas.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 15, 2013)

Fernin said:


> @CC: Indeed. XD Give it a few years. We'll see it eventually.



When I look at War Thunder it seems to be more than just possible already as long as the engine is geared towards it^^
It's sad that most devs seem to prefer Holywood realism because WE NEED BETTER GRAPHICZ! >__>


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2013)

Someone on /vr/ was nice enough to throw this image together of me trying to clear out that horde of Cyberdemons from NUTS2.WAD. The thumbnails are small but you get the idea.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 15, 2013)

Not a screenshot of mine but.....


----------



## Fernin (Oct 15, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> When I look at War Thunder it seems to be more than just possible already as long as the engine is geared towards it^^
> It's sad that most devs seem to prefer Holywood realism because WE NEED BETTER GRAPHICZ! >__>



Warthunder is also working on a much smaller and less complex scale. You're also still being a bit nitpicky and shallow I think. You knock the game for lacking procedural vehicle damage while ignoring all the water/cloth/ballistic work and everything else. The fact that you're knocking a graphics issue while asking for MOAR graphics is both ironic and a bit hypocritical. So I ask, what do you think we should trade for these features you want? The ballistics, the water simulations, the high res texture work, the highly accurate models, how about the destructible environments, or the high player count. In my opinion, none the these are worth trading for a minor feature.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 15, 2013)

Jessu guys, just post screencaps and/or don't go hostile


----------



## Fernin (Oct 16, 2013)

I give you XCOM! Where everyone was trained at the Storm Trooper Marksmanship Academy! Except for the aliens, though fuckers could shoot the wings off a fly and 1000 meters...





Bitch how did you miss! He's 20 fricken yards away! >.<





You ever heard of Explosion Welding? Seems it works on people too!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 16, 2013)

Alright! First place!


----------



## scythemouse (Oct 16, 2013)

Isn't it amazing that you can do far more horrific things to people than Alma can?


----------



## Fernin (Oct 17, 2013)

scythemouse said:


> Isn't it amazing that you can do far more horrific things to people than Alma can?



Well you ARE her son after all. I guess the apple doesn't fall far from the tree. XD

I like to think she's proud of me. <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2013)

Iffy350 said:


> This one is from my DA gallery.
> 
> *vore pic*



Hikaru plz, What would your sempai think?


----------



## Fernin (Oct 28, 2013)

1000+ FPS is sufficient I think...


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2013)

Aw man. I literally just got done playing some Quake.

Also, how the hell does that even happen? Can't the human eye only perceive a limit of 60 FPS?


----------



## Fernin (Oct 29, 2013)

Heliophobic said:


> Aw man. I literally just got done playing some Quake.
> 
> Also, how the hell does that even happen? Can't the human eye only perceive a limit of 60 FPS?



There is no hard cap on what the amount of 'frames' a second the human eye can perceive, if there was then you'd get a visual effect similar to screen tearing any time you drove on the highway or turned your head really fast. That 60 FPS limit most often refereed to is the point at which most people can no longer perceive the individual frames of a video. This is what makes 60 FPS so desirable for gaming because it's the best compromise between detail of motion (aka FPS, more frames means less lost motion detail) and performance. The real point of where video playback becomes truly indistinguishable from real life is closer to 400+ FPS, however this is RARELY ever seen as a cameras to record it and displays (exclusively digital projectors) are hideously expensive.

As for how those screenshots happened, Quake+UltimatePatch+GTX780=lulz. And that's not even the highest it got even, I was getting spikes up to 2k FPS every now and then. X3


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 29, 2013)

"Amnesia's not so scar--"






*"Nope!* NOOO. NOPE!"


----------



## Fernin (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry benign, I'm just not very photogenic.  ;_;


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 29, 2013)

I beg your pardon?
MY GUN SHOULD BE RUSTING IN THIS WATERFALL!!!!
The lack of realism in this game is terrible.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 29, 2013)

What game is that?


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 29, 2013)

Shadow Warrior. Badass FPS I just randomly got. It's basically what Duke Nukem Forever should have been except it's got an emphasis on katana combat, an Asian influence, and dismemberment like in Dead Space. Lots of Serious Sam references and stuff. Really GODDAMN funny, gorgeous to look at, and great level design. 

Honestly worth $40. I love this damn game.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 30, 2013)

Best petition.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 30, 2013)

This is how you play State of Decay, crouch walk EVERYWHERE

also yes that garbage can is floating :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 30, 2013)

La dee daaaa. Oh joy, a giant ax in a large circular arena like area. :3






*Pachi turns around halfway across catwalk*

He's a purdy big gentleman. o3o






Wait...

Giant ax.
Big arena.
Fiery minotaur large enough to wield said weapon.

...

Oh man, would you look at that! 
It's half past time to play.....not this. ;w;


----------



## Fernin (Oct 30, 2013)

Ah! I remember the the original game, I played it a bit as a kid, and more recently when I got it in a humble bundle. X3 I wasn't aware they'd remade it. =0


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 30, 2013)

Looked into it. Didn't know it was a remake. Holy fuck, what an overhaul. Nintendo, take notes. That's how it's done. When a remake is essentially a new game. Because this shit fucking rocks.

This was definitely a labor of love and not a cheap cash in. Everything about this hearty game is done right. Fernin, if you've got the dough, get it. It's astoundingly good. I was shocked.


----------



## scythemouse (Oct 30, 2013)

There is F.E.A.R. in this one, yes...


----------



## veeno (Oct 30, 2013)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Best petition.


Holy fuck i completely forgot postal existed


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Looked into it. Didn't know it was a remake. Holy fuck, what an overhaul. Nintendo, take notes. That's how it's done. When a remake is essentially a new game. Because this shit fucking rocks.
> 
> This was definitely a labor of love and not a cheap cash in. Everything about this hearty game is done right. Fernin, if you've got the dough, get it. It's astoundingly good. I was shocked.


Nintendo
Remakes

Nintendo don't do remakes, they update


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> Nintendo
> Remakes
> 
> Nintendo don't do remakes, they update



even lazier


----------



## Fernin (Oct 31, 2013)

@scythemouse 

XD

I should screenshot some of the man welding I've seen in BF4 multiplayer.


----------



## scythemouse (Nov 1, 2013)

I may have gotten separated from my ship.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> even lazier


and now you know why people dislike remakes

cause a good percent of remakes is to remake said game to make it "Modern"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 4, 2013)

Behold! Herein lies the best and by far the most useful shotgun setup you can make for a fullauto shotty.
It has a sniper scope, sniper stock, flashlight and a muzzle brake.
I call it The Abomination, a Saiga/VSS hybrid


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> and now you know why people dislike remakes
> 
> cause a good percent of remakes is to remake said game to make it "Modern"



Shadow Warrior is a good example of a "remake" done right. Still has the classic charm of an old shooter, but is touched up to not be so dated...
Might as well have just slapped a 2 on it though. It's completely different. :/

Though you do have a point.
Same with movies. :<

And speaking of Shadow Warrior...






And this is long ass goddamn game. Guess I'm used to most shooters today being a quick 6 hours. I'm pushing 15.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 5, 2013)

hell yeah i screenshot! more at my DA if you want  http://themarkings.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Inpw (Nov 5, 2013)

Just my idea of awesomeness.

Ugh, no footers for the supports on the ground. Opens up 3ds max again...


----------



## BRN (Nov 5, 2013)

He's all like, "Heyoo-! :3"

ED: Deus Ex: Human Revolution





Now that's what I call a human revolving.


----------



## scythemouse (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh, dear...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 5, 2013)

scythemouse said:


> Oh, dear...


This actually made me laugh


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 5, 2013)

That soldier was definitely a fan of Astroboy...


----------



## Fernin (Nov 5, 2013)

So THAT'S how hammer space actually works....


----------



## scythemouse (Nov 7, 2013)

Very funny, STO.


----------



## veeno (Nov 7, 2013)

scythemouse said:


> I may have gotten separated from my ship.


What game is that?


----------



## scythemouse (Nov 7, 2013)

veeno said:


> What game is that?



That is Space Engineers.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Nov 7, 2013)

I was trying my hand at mapping at one point before it got a little borked up with Steam Pipe.  I was having a great time learning it but once that mess hit and Source SDK required me to find a new way to use it, I kinda stopped.  Packing textures wasn't going well for me either.  But with the help of an admin on a surf server, I am trying again.





Gaben Hoovy.





Tried some junk out with the Camera on LBP2 (Little Big Planet 2).  Thought it was great.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 10, 2013)

Arkham City. So pretty...


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Skyrim naked rainbow manssacre! http://www.n00bstories.com/image.fetch.php?id=1298522139

I can't post the image since it's not jpg.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 13, 2013)

Nocturne, one of the very few JRPGs I like. Plus, if nothing else, those tats! <3

Here emulated on my PC, MSAA does wonders for PS2 games.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 13, 2013)

nocturne is amazing <3


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 13, 2013)

Penumbra : Black Plague.  One of my favorite horror games.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 13, 2013)

"Simply put. You see what I WANT you to see..." Clarence, is a fucking PRICK.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 13, 2013)

More silly Skyrim! With Blu'fir? the khajiit. Now with added Funk!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


>


Euphoric


----------



## Fernin (Nov 13, 2013)

It's worth noting that Clarence has NOTHING on The Darkness for evil inner voices.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 13, 2013)

Much love for Darkness 2 pictures but I myself think the first was superior.

Edit:

NO NO NO! Why Tidus you moppy haired Archhall Jr Meg Ryan looking motherfucker YOU KILLED FINAL FANTASY!

I'm sorry Imperial Impact that happens whenever I see that picture.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 13, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> Much love for Darkness 2 pictures but I myself think the first was superior.



The gameplay and art style of the second are superior to the first, while the first has the better story and better acting for The Darkness itself (even though it's the same guy, I think he did better in the first game).

yoUR soUL iS mInE JacKIEEEeeeeeee!!!!!!!

[yt]-LZOsPBN2X0[/yt]

[yt]-ml_C5YcaP4[/yt]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> YOU KILLED FINAL FANTASY!


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 13, 2013)

Fernin said:


> art style of the second are superior to the first,


I would say that's a matter of opinion.  I really liked the realistic dark shadowy look of the first.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 13, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> I would say that's a matter of opinion.  I really liked the realistic dark shadowy look of the first.



It was good, but the comic itself always favored a really saturated, heavy handed color scheme. So, perhaps just being a fan of the comics themselves I'm biased towards The Darkness II for having a similar style. I will concede however that The Darkness's tendrils had a cooler design in the first game.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 13, 2013)

Most likely it.  I'm the opposite.  Never read any of the comics and all I know of the characters I gathered from the games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2013)

And we now present to you...

_"Life of a Default Pistol With XoPachi"
_
A heartwarming tale for the whole family...
of a basic sidearm's journey...
to reach the stars.

*Started frum da bottum*






*Now we here! O{}O*






the end go home


----------



## Fernin (Nov 13, 2013)

My primary weapon (read: 1911) has been subject to a similar journey, though to not quite such a tacticool degree.






Of course my backup LMG needs some love as well...






Also, got some camo for my tank, now they'll NEVER SEE ME COMING! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! (even in the desert!)


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

I actually tried to use my pistol. Even with the toxic ammo...I couldn't kill shit. ;w;
The standard is awful. I'm going back to shotgun.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I actually tried to use my pistol. Even with the toxic ammo...I couldn't kill shit. ;w;
> The standard is awful. I'm going back to shotgun.



One of the things I love about HC mode BF4, a .45 to the skull kills a fucker dead. No questions.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh boy! I can't WAIT to blast some Darkers!






...

It was then that XoPachi was punched twice...at once.







Gee, I wonder how she fucking came to that conclusion? I don't think it was the SIX flying space hands with laser shooting robo dragon heads for fingernails. Naw, homes. It was my girls epic thighs (Not seen in these images).






he ded
gg scrub noob
git on my level son
git gud
jv 5 stock
uninstall



Fernin said:


> One of the things I love about HC mode BF4, a .45 to the skull kills a fucker dead. No questions.



I figured that was BF4. Game looks nice as fuck. WAY better than what Planetside 2 has become.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 14, 2013)

@XoPachi: It looks even better in motion. As for PS2, yeah. It wasn't too bad when it came out, even with the shitty optimization and glitches, but as it sits now? Bleh.


----------



## Kazuma Wolf (Nov 16, 2013)

Is PSO2 out for NA yet?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey guys! Guess what?






I died. \:3/



Kazuma Wolf said:


> Is PSO2 out for NA yet?



Nope. I just play on the JP servers with PSO2 Tweaker for the English patches.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 18, 2013)

So I was pissing around on tastyspleen.net looking for Quake 2 player models when I found this fucking gem...






Ahahahahaha you know who this is


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

Wanna see a typical day in PSO2 ship 2's Block 20?














What happens when Dark Falz comes for another ass whooping.

This game is the best. lol


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 25, 2013)

Blu'fir? Tokin at the bar. Legal in Skyrim.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Wanna see a typical day in PSO2 ship 2's Block 20?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*is still stranded on Ship 4, have each class maxed out*

I solo...every day


----------



## Rhee (Nov 25, 2013)

once, not to good at finding the funny screenies


----------



## Kenzie (Nov 26, 2013)

*Combat Mission: Battle for Normandy*















*Combat Mission: Fortress Italy*


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 26, 2013)

dallas gun gud


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Fernin (Nov 28, 2013)

Just another day at work.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes I do play other games. But Skyrim is just so damn photogenic.


----------



## scythemouse (Dec 2, 2013)

Where we're going, we don't need roads.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 2, 2013)

*Engineer oversees his newest line of Pumpkineer Robots*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 2, 2013)

I took the medic and went full retard and had a bunch of laughs. Blocking people with an uber or just being a taunting asshole at their spawn entrance on multiple occasions.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Dec 3, 2013)

Guys. Guys what's happening. I can't. I don't even.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> *is still stranded on Ship 4, have each class maxed out*



You must have REALLY been fiending on this game. I'm only level 35 with my Ranger and level 15 with my hunter (subclass).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Fernin (Dec 5, 2013)

Big O > Any Gundam.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

What the fuck are the odds I'd end up in a party like this? We are the Thickness Bikini Trio. Fightin sea dragons and shit.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Big O > Any Gundam.


Third picture isn't a gundam


----------



## Fernin (Dec 5, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Third picture isn't a gundam



Luckily I wasn't referencing the third. But I will amend my statement.

Big O > Any and all other mecha. ;p


----------



## Pine (Dec 5, 2013)

Duckface





Unexplainable:





Fabulous Soldier:


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Any and all other mecha. ;p



Fuck off. 

Big Vardha owns.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 5, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Luckily I wasn't referencing the third. But I will amend my statement.
> 
> Big O > Any and all other mecha. ;p


That's why Getter Dragon is dealing twice the amount damage that Big O is dealing? 

Never mind the fact that Orguss and Xabungle are overpowered in this game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 5, 2013)

Big O is still cooler. :/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Big O is still cooler. :/


*Classier


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 6, 2013)

It was a good idea to throw a nade up the ladders before moving up. Caught this guy waiting for me


----------



## Fernin (Dec 6, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> That's why Getter Dragon is dealing twice the amount damage that Big O is dealing?
> 
> Never mind the fact that Orguss and Xabungle are overpowered in this game.



I have no concern for arbitrary damage values assigned by clearly biased game developers. 

Thus my opinion remains. Big O > All other Mecha *EVER*


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 7, 2013)

Chiming in for Big-O

But he's got serious competition from the Jaeger.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Big O can totally take on Super Robots.


It dosn't even have any plot amour.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 7, 2013)

What's wrong with your faaaaace?


----------



## Fernin (Dec 7, 2013)

@Ruethel : If that is the only part of Bioshock Infinite that strikes you are surreal then you REALLY haven't been paying attention to the rest of the game. XD

@Imperial Impact: Big O (and all the other Megadei) don't NEED plot armor. X3 O in particular because he's piloted by a good Batman expy and that's more than enough. X3


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh shit dawg. Your ass is grass. That's a golden winged centaur with 4 bladed arms.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2013)

Some planetside 2 stuff.

Pay 2 look dazzling.









Swagrider









Pushing the frontline while the whole team covers with fire and the rockets and plasma swoop over your head is very impressive.


----------



## tmtakumi (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## scythemouse (Dec 10, 2013)

Appreciating some of Crysis 3's scenic design.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 10, 2013)

Because your game doesn't have enough eye candy until you render the blades of grass individually. X3 I have this, but still need to get around to playing through it. -_-


----------



## scythemouse (Dec 10, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Because your game doesn't have enough eye candy until you render the blades of grass individually. X3 I have this, but still need to get around to playing through it. -_-



And every reflection of every water ripple.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 12, 2013)

One of the best kill feeds i ever got on TF2. Never expected it to come out so wonderful.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 12, 2013)

hangin w/ my frends


----------



## Pogonip (Dec 12, 2013)

was hanging out infront of Stormwind when this happened


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 12, 2013)

Played some Warframe.
A friend of mine tried to show a way to a secret room, being the pro one of us. 
He got stuck.

The noob prevails.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 12, 2013)

80's inspired neon dinosaurs? Yes please!







Also, did I mention, THEY SHOOT FRICKEN LAZER BEAMS FROM THEIR EYES!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 16, 2013)

Fernin said:


> @Imperial Impact: Big O (and all the other Megadei) don't NEED plot armor. X3 O in particular because he's piloted by a good Batman expy and that's more than enough. X3


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 18, 2013)

best one ive gotten from AC4 so far


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## scythemouse (Dec 22, 2013)

As if the huge alien invasion and the invisible killer cyborg weren't bad enough, Gary realized he'd made a wrong turn on the way to the port-o-john.

...

Seriously, though. How the fuck did he get down there?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 23, 2013)

Japanese man being super lucky


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, we can't both be boss . . .


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 23, 2013)

Got well into Fez, and decided to check the map well after the tutorial. Fuck.





I don't even.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 24, 2013)

This is how I like to do my neurosurgery. In the back of a moving ambulance and tripping balls


----------



## scythemouse (Dec 26, 2013)

They just enabled weapons in Space Engineers... MWAHAHAHAHAA!!


----------



## Fernin (Jan 9, 2014)

Not exactly a screenshot, but I decided to test out nvidia's shadowplay thingie. Over all, I'd say it works quite well. 

Also, C4 door traps are lulz.
[yt]tbAkMSLXtUY[/yt]


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 12, 2014)

This is where I am right now. 12/320 health remaining and the entire screen is a deadzone.
I am so fucking screwed.

Edit: I died. Tried to make a mad dash for the door in another room and got vaporized.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 16, 2014)

Frozen corpse isn't having a nice day.


----------



## scythemouse (Jan 31, 2014)

Getting the hang of KSP, albeit slowly.

First successful orbit of manned sattelite. Shame I didn't think to have a way to bring him back. Jeb doesn't seem to mind, or maybe his oxygen is set too high.





He did give me the idea to attempt a re-entry after a full orbit. Here's the ship midway through it's orbit.





Here's my Kerbals celebrating the successful re-entry. They got more swimming in when command recovered the capsule, but not them. Didn't have to long, though.





Next attempt, I'm going to bring the damn thing down on land.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 31, 2014)

My friend magically got stuck to a wall. Nothing's holding him there. Ha.


----------



## scythemouse (Feb 1, 2014)

Ahh, close enough.


----------



## Destova (Feb 1, 2014)

Had to pose after clearing out this particularly nasty sleeper site. This is only about a year old now lol.


----------



## scythemouse (Feb 10, 2014)

After a semi-impromptu landing on Minmus, I successfully managed to launch a Kerbal into a stable orbit... without a ship.


----------



## Auramaru (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's a bunch of screenshots (or theater-mode pictures) I took in Halo 3, not as crazy cool as some of the other ones people would share, but I'm definitely proud of how cool they look (in my opinion)


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll see your halo 3 and raise you one halo 4 screenshot 






Thats me on the right, and Sweetheartz22 on the left, we were doing great untill the whole death by zombies thing.


----------



## Fernin (Mar 31, 2014)

I felt it was time to wake this thread up, so here we are with some pics of my character from ESO in the creation sreen. Enjoy! 8D


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 5, 2014)

We Z2 now


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 5, 2014)

[URL=http://s62.photobucket.com/user/Trace_Walbaum/media/puppywarrior_zps9c73cbd7.jpg.html]
	

[/URL]Thanks to the shapeshifter re-balancing mod, that druid kit is no longer useless. Possibly OP though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 5, 2014)

upload them on photobucket?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 5, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> upload them on photobucket?


The img upload tool is broken, I presume?


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 5, 2014)

I found a nice Renamon ragdoll

NSFW


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2014)

All my fun screens are on my corrupted pc hard drive.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 5, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> The img upload tool is broken, I presume?


nah, It's just shit.


----------



## MasterMew (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah, I screenshot. I screenshot so many things you wouldn't believe it, baby!









An unfortunate typo. (I was trying out the Dvorak layout, C and R are right next to each other)





The Minecraft April Fools Day playerskin prank and the OC.TC April Fools Day map, "War Wars"





A reflective chicken.





An... Interesting death pose...





I managed to take a somewhat-decent test shot of Super Mario World/Super Mario Advance 2 the old-fashioned way... With a Gameboy Player, a TV and a camera.





Heres a picture of Minecraft taken with the Gameboy Camera, then "transferred" to computer with a regular camera.





And a color image taken with the Gameboy Camera via red, green, and blue filters, three images, and GIMP.
Here's my whole GBC album if you wanna see it.


----------



## Fernin (Apr 7, 2014)

Holy shit... I remember the gameboy camera.....


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 7, 2014)

This thread needs more Goat Simulator.


----------



## MochiElZorro (May 18, 2014)

Fernin said:


> I felt it was time to wake this thread up, so here we are with some pics of my character from ESO in the creation sreen. Enjoy! 8D
> 
> *awesome pics*





WHAT IS THIS GAME. WHAT IS ESO. I MUST KNOW.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 18, 2014)

yaaa
I was gonna do more but I can't get them to work. These are the ones I have posted on DeviantART


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 19, 2014)

Not from a game but this shit always cracks me up


----------



## scythemouse (May 28, 2014)

Any of you con-goers see this guy anywhere? :3


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 28, 2014)

Wait, is that really a thing in the game? If so, thanks dick for ruining it for me and everyone else


----------



## DrGravitas (May 29, 2014)

I have waaaaay too many of these kind of Skyrim Screenshots:


















Also


----------



## Kangamutt (May 30, 2014)

If you play your cards right in Goat Simulator, you can literally launch yourself into space.


----------



## 1000bluntz (May 30, 2014)

Some olde english 40 oz bottles I found in FEAR lol


----------



## Milo (Jun 4, 2014)

I managed to find this little closeted furry in my game


----------

